# Train show finds



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Bought this stuff today at my local train show..afx chassis $5ea,cop car $5(from a Star Wars collector)afx case $10(should have left that)but the tjet chassis was $20 with a heavy wind arm(rewind).but that bus was $40.did I pay too much for the bus?


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Underside's..is that the correct chassis for the bus?aurora bus?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

copperhead71 said:


> Underside's..is that the correct chassis for the bus?aurora bus?


The Buses were made FOR Aurora by Minitrix in Europe, and were "N" gauge for use with "N" Scale Train Layouts.
Yep, that's what the Postage Stamp Buses look like, but THAT Chassis Looks like a Faller SlotCar Chassis ? These buses ARE Very collectable !
PS- Minitrix also made Special Integrated Tracks, that had the single lane Bus Slotcar track, Crossover N Gauge train tracks.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Re- Bus Chassis > Here's a similar Faller Slotcar chassis from the 1960's...


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

BTW- that T-Jet Chassis looks like it was built for Mega Speed, and musta been/is a Lightning Bolt !?
Also note, one of your A/FX chassis has one brush Spring broken off  Please dispose of that chassis properly - by sending it to ME -


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Do the holes in the pick up brushes work better I know its an older chasis but I like that look?


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks for the info Ralph..1st magnatraction in pic is a bust also,shoe hanger in front to short...you can have them both(with no parts)send address no charge!(I should go get my money back!just kidding)t jet chassis does scream!$20 on that tjet was a deal!!!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

JONNYSLOTS said:


> Do the holes in the pick up brushes work better I know its an older chasis but I like that look?


 I dunno WHY Faller did that, but they used that type of(swiss cheesed) P-U shoes for many years on their chassis.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*PM Sent....*

If you're serious, I'll Take 'em !? 



copperhead71 said:


> Thanks for the info Ralph..1st magnatraction in pic is a bust also,shoe hanger in front to short...you can have them both(with no parts)send address no charge!(I should go get my money back!just kidding)t jet chassis does scream!$20 on that tjet was a deal!!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Dude, that bus is sweet...


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Cop car was a STEAL, very nice... they're tough to find complete with the radar unit hanging in the window like that. I just paid 15 er 20 bucks for one a few months ago. And I love that AFX case, I have one. 

When I was little, my uncle had that bus set. I remember playing with it at my grandparents' house... it had what looked like single lane Faller track, IIRC. LOVED that thing...

--rick


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks parkRNDL,ntx,that cop car made me see that they are originally bright white!most of the wht/hy71's I have-have a yellow smokers tint on them.That bus is really fast.Needs some of slotcarmans lights!


----------



## 65 COMET (Nov 4, 2012)

you got some great deals there.nice bus


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks comet!


----------



## firchkn (Mar 25, 2011)

Bus on the rail ? That would be interesting to see.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That bus is indeed a Postage Stamp Bus, produced by Faller/Aurora and came with it's own little single lane track. It's design was for N scale (160:1) rolling scenery. A quick search of the bay brought up this and a few other listings, one of which had 4 track sets with no bus.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Aur...520296?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item3a7dca68e8

It's worth a few bux as it sits, so I wouldn't want to mess with lighting it up. There's a few listed there. might be worth a look-see.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

ParkRNDL said:


> Cop car was a STEAL, very nice... they're tough to find complete with the radar unit hanging in the window like that. I just paid 15 er 20 bucks for one a few months ago. And I love that AFX case, I have one.
> 
> When I was little, my uncle had that bus set. I remember playing with it at my grandparents' house... it had what looked like single lane Faller track, IIRC. LOVED that thing...
> 
> --rick


It sure was. A month or two ago I sold two of the cop car chassis for $10 each.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

firchkn said:


> Bus on the rail ? That would be interesting to see.


 MY BAD ! I didn't read up on these Buses/sets correctly. The Bus Slot tracks NEVER had an adapter to run on the "N" Gauge train tracks, instead, there was an integrated Crossing Track, where the Bus slot track crosses the Train Track... Sorry for the confusion


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

BTW- THIS photo of the *Faller Bus(*Not Aurora), shows an entirely Different Chassis, which was much narrower than the standard Faller Slotcar chassis. 















Ebay listing : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Faller-N-Scale-Postage-Stamp-Bus-Yellow-Unused-with-Box-/360459648148

NOTE, so their musta been TWO Different types of Faller/MiniTrix/Aurora Buses, ie- One sold by Aurora to run on standard HO slot car track, the other(seen here) designed to run on N scale track ? (Note the narrower width pick up shoe spread)


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I didn't know there were 2 different versions myself. That version looks like it would run slower, which train types would want.


----------

